# Sweet Corn Side- Dressing



## Jim56 (Sep 6, 2007)

We have never grown much sweet corn before and was wondering what fertilizer to side dress with. We have about 1 acre. Could anyone recommend what type and how much? Thanks Jim


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

This is what I done that works really well. After the corn was up, I made a little furrow about 6 inches out from the corn and sprinkled 12-12-12 in the furrows and covered with soil. For one acre I would estimate 200 pounds. Keeping the fertilizer away from the seed is important as it can kill the newly sprouted seeds. A planter with fertilizer boxes-would be great for planting that much. Planters are made to put the fertilizer off to the side of the seed. <>UNK


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I dunno, I never fertlized mine and they grew 9 feet tall!


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I always side dress with Ammonium Nitrate at lay by. As mentioned above, about 6" off the row. For a small patch, drill a hole in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket on the side where the handle doesn't attach & walk down the rows. Then tiller or hoe in. It must be covered or it wil off-gas & you'll see no benefit. For large patches I use a 2 row side dresser:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I sidedress my corn and beans (actually anything that looks puny) with old dry cow manure put thru the chipper-shredder!! This stuff is magic...our Hickory King corn was 10 feet tall and we could barely keep up picking the beans. Just walked down the rows with a bucket of powdered poo......DEE


----------

